# ~~~ Second Story By Me. ~~~



## joonho1 (Oct 10, 2010)

It's called Twist. It's going to be medium-short, just enough so that it's plausible. I know that this will be criticized upon- I welcome it! Please feel free to voice your opinions.  But for now... It begins. More story parts later.

---------

*Day 1- Emptiness*


Why am I here?​ 
This place is all new to me. I do not know what I did. Why am I here? ​ 
Around me is emptiness. I see pitch black. The only light I see is around me. In all directions, I see nothing. The ground is purple, but I think that is just the illusion of the light. Near me is a small padding where I will sleep later. There is a hole in the ground, but I cannot go inside it. Everything is dark and scary. ​ 
My name? I can’t think. I can’t tell you. I don’t know what I’m doing here and why I’m here, but I have to get out. My age? I’m too self-conscious to even tell you that. My gender? I guess I’m male. At least that I know.​ 
[FONT=맑은 고딕]Where am I?[/FONT]

*[FONT=맑은 고딕]Day Two- A Light in the Distance[/FONT]*​ 

[FONT=맑은 고딕]Everything seems clearer. All the objects near me are less fuzzy and much clearer. The floor, I see, is just brownish. The once-scary darkness has resided to a dark blue. In the distance I can see another bright light, which is sky blue around it. I decide to go there later. I see a small box near my bed padding. What could it be? I almost think that I do not want to open the mysterious metal box, in case it’s a hazardous bomb or trap. Carefully, I open it and find a clock, food, and various tools. I breathe a sigh of relief. The clock reads as 819 hours. One of the various items is a small news reciever. How do you turn this on? After tedious searching I find a small red button near the screen. The reciever turns on and displays a single word- *‘Base’*. Weird.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=맑은 고딕]My head has cleared enough to figure out my name and age. The bad night’s sleep, however nightmarish, has given me some downtime. [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=맑은 고딕]My name, I think, is Daniel. I think. I could still be a little bonkers in the head, but I think this is right. I have no idea where my family is. I think I lived somewhere called… Calintia or something. I don’t remember clearly. [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=맑은 고딕][FONT=맑은 고딕]My age? If I remember correctly, I am thirteen. I was born in the year 2029. I could be wrong about that, too. [/FONT]

After sifting through the packets of food, I think about why I’m here. Did I do something bad? Am I here because I was selected to do something? Whatever the reason, I don’t like it. I eat a package of cold, hardened chicken wings and a stale packet of liquid that looks like milk. After that, I decide to head towards the light. I find a half-cracked compass in my box. If I didn’t screw anything up, and if I’m smart enough, I think it says that the lighted area is just north of me. It’s probably going to take the whole day- I should bring the box and my padding with me just in case. Until then…​ 
*Day Three- A New Place*​ 
Before I go any further after sleeping though the night (does it make sense that I’m calling it night when it’s always blackish-blue?) about three kilometers away from the light, I realize an important thing. The place I lived in wasn’t Calintia. It was a place called California. 

I finally can make out details. I see that the ‘base’ is similar to mine, but there are many more personalized objects. I see a wooden chair, a stack of old paper, cracked pens, and a broken TV. No one is visible. Where did they all go? Did they travel like I’m doing right now? I check my reciever. At the top-right corner, it says, “B150”. What could that mean?​ 
A bit more rummaging around causes me to realize the answer. A small scrap of paper is stuck behind the TV. It reads-
_Welcome to Silver Base 150. If you are reading this, please do not remove it. Future visitors should be able to visit and read this as well. If the owner of this base is not here, then you may head back to your home base or stay here until the owner arrives. _
_Under the padding is a stack of maps. Use this to get around Twist. Thank you!_
_-Silver Owner Leo_​ 
So that’s what the reciever was saying- B150 means ‘Base 150’. I guess that Base simply means your home base. What was a Silver Base? Was it a special base for certain people? Was it a base where silver could be found? I leave that question be. I decide to leave the dusty note stuck onto the TV. ​ 
A map! Suddenly I’m sighing relief. A map would be extremely useful in this weird, forgotten place. I look under the padding… and find nothing. So much for that.​ 
But there are scraps of paper lying around. I can’t see the whole map, but I definitely can see Base 150 and bases surrounding it. Using my compass, I locate my base. It is labeled as B141. Interesting. The closest base from 150 is 152, which is about four hour’s journey. However, I can’t see any light anywhere except for my own. This is weird. Big time.​ 
I am instead going to go back to my base. I eat half of the food packing I have. Another matter concerning food irritates the back of my mind. I decide to worry about that later and head back to home base. Taking a confused, but deep breath, I step out of the light and head towards home, however unusual it may be.






[/FONT]


----------



## joonho1 (Oct 12, 2010)

*Day Four- A Pleasant Surprise*

I’m used to the hazy darkness now. At least the flashlight is one of those high-tech ones and doesn’t run out of charges. My trusty clock, pocketknife, flashlight, padding, and box have gotten to be my closest friends.

I’m lonely, though. It’s really depressing to not know why you’re in a dark, gloomy place with no one there. Add the darkness and you’ve got terror. Good thing I’m not one of those scaredy-cats that flee at the sight of a mere bug. I can live with it. 

In case you’re wondering how I’m possibly writing this down, I took some of the papers and writing utensils in B150 and decided to keep a journal. I’m trying to keep it all in present tense so that it seems that I’m writing it as I’m going long, which actually I am currently. The first few days were confusing, so I tried to get a flashback and rewrite what I could. I don’t know if this is ever going to get seen again. But once, someone told me that if you write all your things down, like a journal, it sort of helps you calm down or something. It sounds corny, but I guess it works. So I guess this is my journal. 

I finally realized what the small hole was for. My reciever (also one of my closest friends) once displayed when I got to HB (Home Base), *‘Food’*. I thought that food would magically appear in front of me. I’m stupid sometimes. I wonder how the reciever knows everything. Maybe it has a built-in GPS. Anyhow, I heard a whirring sound near the hole. A moment later, some brown monster flew out of the hole! I screamed. I know this isn’t true- a brown monster seems like it’d only be in a story where a seven-year old kid wrote it. Actually, inside I got food packages and a few liquids that looked digestible. How does Twist work? This is really mysterious. I’m just going to have to live through it and see what happens. I don’t complain about the food, though. I’m starving. I take a moment or so to enjoy the contents. I try to save as much as I can, in case this food thing is a one-time only deal. 

I decide to explore the area around me. I actually haven’t been outside my HB except for the direct path to B150. I wonder what I will find. It’s time to take out my reliable flashlight… 

After gearing up with my box and other objects, I head to the surrounding darkness.

***

I’m done with the scouring. It looks as if Twist isn’t just a barren wasteland. 

I found a lot of things, most of which that are broken and unusable. But I found a few useful things. I found a saw, a toolkit, a few moderately-sized blocks of wood, some pencils, and a tire. I didn’t see how a tire would be useful, except for cutting it up for some unknown use, but the wood and the toolkit should be useful. The toolkit had a red glow to it. I discover that this is because of excessive rusting. Thank goodness I took Technology back at Learning. I put the small, broken items in my box and heaved the tire and wood over my shoulders. Now I’m finally back on the same page, so let me continue on.

I’ve done enough carpentry to know how to connect three pieces of wood to make a chair without legs. First, I connected three equal-sized pieces of wood big enough for me. Second, I formed them into a U-shape and nailed the pieces together. I accidentally bruise my finger while banging the hammer on the wrong place. I’ll just have to live with it. I cut some of the bed padding I have with my pocketknife and cover the makeshift chair so I’m comfortable. Not bad, I tell myself.

My watch says it is 7:00 PM. I can’t just look at the sky and tell when it’s night, obviously- I have to look at the watch. Good thing it has charges so it never runs out of energy. 

After eating some more rations of whatever food I have left, I try to organize my thoughts. I’m getting tired and I want to sleep early, but I manage to make a short list.

*1. I do not know where I am right now.*
*2. I do not know why I am here.*
*3. This place is scary and new to me.*
*4. I must find a way out.*

They don’t look like good facts. They sound desperate, pleading, and having a dark connotation.

I silently vow to fix these facts to make them say the opposite of what they mean, except for the last one. I make another list, labeled _Things To Do._

*1. Go to B152.*
*2. Scour the area and build a makeshift place to stay.*
*3. Try to find a complete map.*
*4. Find out why I am here.*
*5. Come into human contact. *
*6. Find natural light.* 

I’m going to do Number One tomorrow. Number Two can be done at my own pace. Number Three’s going to require a lot of traveling, so that’s in the near future. Number Four is also going to be in the distant future. I hope I know it soon, though. Number Five is important- I’ll see what happens. Number Six isn’t that important, but it’d be nice and comfortable. It’d also lead to a clue of my escape. Which leads me to another To Do that I need to put on the list…

*7. Be free.*


----------



## joonho1 (Oct 12, 2010)

*Day Six**- Base 152*

Day Five was mainly just taking long, hard walks through the endless darkness. The distant, faint light of Silver 150 that keeps getting stronger every hour is the only reason that keeps me going. I decided not to keep a documentary of that day. Instead, I will skip to the point where I am on the same page as you, which is arriving where should be Base 152. For some weird reason, there is no light, except for my flashlight. How could one possibly live here, let alone be here? ​ 
I decide to explore the base. ​ 
I see dust everywhere. Dust is collecting on every inch of this place. Ragged sheets of plastic are scattered throughout the area. I’m almost afraid to shine my flashlight on something, in case something crazy or weird will suddenly pop out at me. My moxie is starting to dwindle. This place is hopeless. ​ 
All I can see is an abandoned pad that seems to be the only clue that shows that someone once was here. If pads could talk, this one would be saying, “Someone please save me.” Sounds wacky, but lots of things can ‘talk’ if you try to be in their perspective. You try being an old object just collecting dust with no one to talk to for who knows how long.​ 
After deciding to head back to Silver 150 and trying to figure out what to do, my eye catches something. A yellowish light flickers by my eyes in the distance, then is gone. Someone else, or just my illusion? I believe the former. ​ 
“Hey!” I yell. “Is anyone there? Hey!”​ 
After much more yelling, I tell myself that it’s hopeless. It was just an illusion that caught my mind. Then, a see the light again. I swear, I think, I will find you, whatever it takes. The light appears a third time, then a fourth. Then it is constant, pointed directly at me and getting brighter. I am hopeful and refreshed. “Over here!” I yell. My flashlight is pointed at the light as well.​ 
“Is anyone there?” A gruff voice replies. Another person! I jump for joy with the thrill of human contact and run towards the light. ​ 
“I’m here, I’m here! Help me!” I say, brightly and energetic. “Another person! Finally!”​ 
I begin to see the outline of his face. He has dark eyebrows and piercing brown eyes. His lips display a light semi-frown, semi-smile. ​ 
“Who are you?” He says in a rough tone. I think that he’s not the nicest of people. I don’t care. ​ 
“I don’t know why I’m here,” I begin. “This place is all new to me, and I’ve only been here five days, and everything is so dark, and I was wondering if you could help me, and…” the ‘and’ words flow out.​ 
“Whoa, calm down, take a chill pill,” he says. His face has now changed into a slight smile. “First tell me what your name is, and how old you are.”​ 
Without hesitation I answer. “Daniel Ferrazano. I’m thirteen… I think.” ​ 
“Do you know why you’re here?”​ 
“No, I was hoping you’d tell me, mister. What’s your name?”​ 
“My name’s John,” he says with a smile. “Pleasure to meet you. Literally. I haven’t seen another loner for weeks.” ​ 
“You’ve been here for weeks?” My mouth sort of drops down.​ 
“Years, my friend. I’ve been here quite a long time.”​ 
My mouth is now fully open. How could one try to live here for years? I personally thought that I’d sort this out in about a month at the most, and get out of here. John looked like a respectable and smart guy, and he’s been here for…​ 
“Three years, actually,” he says, practically reading my mind.​ 
“So can you tell me why I’m here?”​ 
“That’s what all newcomers say, and to each and every one of them, I tell them, ‘I honestly don’t know.’”​ 
“Do you know why you’re here?” I ask. My energy level is slowly going down. John might not be the help I needed after all.​ 
“I actually don’t know for sure, but I think I was here because I did something. Bad.”​ 
“What did you do… bad?” I say. I’m afraid of John now… I imagine him being an elite serial killer. I shudder mentally. I want to get out of here.​ 
Again, he reads my mind. “Nothing of the serious kind, no need to worry,” he chuckles. “I did some stealing, which you shouldn’t do, mind you, and I only know what I did because I didn’t get Wiped…”​ 
“Wait. Wiped?” I exclaim. A mental piece of a large jigsaw puzzle is fitting in place.​ 
“Yeah, I guess the Upper guys forgot to use sedation and just dumped me in here. Of course, I was asleep and unconscious, but that doesn’t make you forget your life.”​ 
“Wait, so you think I was sedated?”​ 
“Sure, if you don’t know why you’re here. You could be here for plenty of reasons, but most of the people here are people who made a mistake in life, and they didn’t make their own decisions and let the Uppers take control of them.”​ 
So that’s why I don’t know… I got Wiped, which basically means that someone erased part of your memory. I think of Number Four on my To Do- *Find out why I am here.* That is partially solved. 

I think now about my To Do List very quickly. Number One is now accomplished, and a huge success. Number Two and Three can wait. Number Five is now accomplished- *Come into human contact. *That was very important, and it's been a great help so far. Number Six is unimportant. Number Seven- *Be Free- *is my ultimate goal. I am feeling confident and ready. But one thing still nags on my mind.​ 
“What are the… Uppers?” I ask. ​ 
“They’re the people who made this place,” he says. “I just learned that recently, after stumbling upon a pamphlet about it. Which reminds me… you really should explore bases. This place is hundreds of years old. People came and went when their sentence was over. There are hidden treasures on the ground, everywhere. People come here as a punishment, to be isolated from the world. It’s like a vast, dark jail. With a little bit of freedom mixed in.”​ 
I take a moment to drench this in my brain. I still have so many more questions, but I don’t want to bug John, so I ask just one more. “Why is there no light?”​ 
“Oh, there’s light,” John says. “We’re just in Darkrealm. Literealm, which is around Bases 100 and 200, have an abundance of light.”​ 
“But why is there dark here?” I say. I cringe- that’s more than one question. But I have to say it. ​ 
John rubs his fingers together with one hand as a reply. “Money,” he says. “The Uppers don’t have enough money to sustain light for all. Slowly, they've been cutting the light sources. We call that Darkrealm here.”​ 
I suddenly feel angry at the Uppers. Why would they trap us here in the dark? I suddenly feel rebellious.​ 
“I guess you’ve answered my main questions, John,” I sigh. “Thanks.”​ 
“No problem,” John laughs. He seems much nicer than before.​ 
“Are you going to leave me?” I ask.​ 
“Well…” John thinks. “I _have _gotten pretty isolated and lonely… how about you join me in my travels? I’ll show you around. Would you like that?”​ 
Would I! “Definitely!” I exclaim. I flash a grin. He grins back.​ 
However bad life can be, right now life is good.​


----------



## garza (Oct 12, 2010)

I hope that's not the end. I want to know what these two find. 

Change 'transmitter' to 'receiver'. A transmitter only sends.


----------



## Scarlett_156 (Oct 13, 2010)

I started to read but the paragraphs are all scrunched together (example follows). 



> Day Five was mainly just talking long, hard walks through the endless darkness. The distant, faint light of Silver 150 that keeps getting stronger every hour is the only reason that keeps me going. I decided not to keep a documentary of that day. Instead, I will skip to the point where I am not on the same page as you, which is arriving where should be Base 152. For some weird reason, there is no light, except for my flashlight. How could one possibly live here, let alone be here?
> I decide to explore the base.
> I see dust everywhere. Dust is collecting on every inch of this place. Ragged sheets of plastic are scattered throughout the area. I’m almost afraid to shine my flashlight on something, in case something crazy or weird will suddenly pop out at me. My moxie is starting to dwindle. This place is hopeless.
> All I can see is an abandoned pad that seems to be the only clue that shows that someone once was here. If pads could talk, this one would be saying, “Someone please save me.” Sounds wacky, but lots of things can ‘talk’ if you try to be in their perspective. You try being an old object just collecting dust with no one to talk to for who knows how long.
> ...



Now a lot of this looks--just at glance--to be pretty interesting and maybe *gasp* entertaining, and it's relatively free of typos.  

However, as noted, your text is all scrunched together. 

Should I (the eager would-be reader) cut and paste your text into a word processing app so that I can insert the missing paragraph breaks and actually, you know, READ it...? 

And then I ask myself:  If this writer wanted for an eager reader such as me to read his or her stuff, wouldn't he/she put it into an easier-to-read format...? 

Here I'll restate what I said above:  It seems like a great story, and I would love to read it, but the way it is right now makes it too hard to do that. 

Think of your reader first and foremost, and what the reader _thinks _of you second.  In case that is too ambiguous:  Try harder to make your text attractive and clean.  

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## garza (Oct 13, 2010)

joonho1 - I should have mentioned the density of the text but I got caught up in the story and forgot. Yes, you need to put in paragraph breaks to make the piece easier for people to read.


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 13, 2010)

j- I very much like your paying attention to detail. I can see you sprinkling more about, but as it stands is very passable:

"I see a wooden chair, a stack of old paper, cracked pens, and a broken TV." 

"I found a saw, a toolkit, a few moderately-sized blocks of wood, some pencils, and a tire."

Great stuff! A little nit. In the beginning I think you meant to say. "I’m too self-conscious to even tell..." 


Please continue. This is a page-turner. Laurie


----------



## joonho1 (Oct 13, 2010)

First, thanks! I'm glad you seem to like it. The idea pops in my head, I make an outline, and it begins. 
@ Garza (1st)- Whoops, wrond use of word. Thanks for pointing the 'reciever/transmitter' error.

@ Scartlett- Now that I read it, it IS harder to read. Thank you for pointing that out. I'll try to space if out a little more, and make it a bit more reader-friendly.

@ Garza (2nd)- Got it, same as Scarlett.

@ SilverMoon- Thanks for the comment!  I'll get those worked out.

EDIT 1: Alright, got most of the stuff all fixed. Tell me if you have more stuff.


----------



## joonho1 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Week 2- Silver and Gold*

When I headed this week’s journal entry, I hoped that you wouldn’t think of riches, like silver utensils and gold bars. I’m talking about Silver and Gold Bases, which John (he’s actually nice after all) told me about. ​ 
“What was Base 150? Some note on it said that it was a Silver Base or something. Do you know?” I ask.​ 
“Boy, you’re nothing but a question machine and I’m the answering machine,” John chuckled. “And yes, I do know. Bases 1, 100, and 200 are Gold Bases. They are one of the main bases in which the scarce travelers converge. Needless to say, those bases are much cleaner than the rest of ours.”​ 
“What about Silver Bases?” I mentally slap myself in the face. I’m doing the question-answer thing again.​ 
After a sigh from John, which I knew was going to come, he continues. “Leo thought that Silver Bases were B50, 100, and 150. He’s wrong, and I continue to talk to him about that. He just doesn’t know. SBs are multiples of 50 that aren’t Gold. They used to be in the same condition as Gold, but they got abandoned and forgotten over many years. Now, they’re as crappy as B152,” John says. ​ 
More knowledge, must write.​ 
I finally can tell you more about me. More than a week and a half (twelve days to be exact) have gone by. I lived in California, but I don’t remember the town name. Oh wait… it started with an S. San-something. I’ll write about that later.​ 
I had a sister, who’s eleven if I’m not dumb. Her name’s Jackie and I remember when all she’d do was bug me all day and make silly jokes. I used to shake her off and tell her to ‘get off, shrimp!’ I wasn’t the most caring brother. Now, I wish I had her by my side. When I (If I?) ever get back aboveground again, I’m never taking anything for granted ever again. Which brings me to another point.

I'm underground.​ 
The full force of the sentence, even if it’s two words, makes me shudder. I never liked underground things, and I never will. The fact that I’m underground at all is scary. I never am forced to go underground- I’m afraid of many things there. It’s my one weak spot, the chink in the armor. Hey, I’m brave, but it’s just the forever that’s making me shudder internally.​ 
My mom and dad is somewhere right now, praying that I’d come back. And crying. And feeling hopeless. I think of my family and a slight tear comes down my cheek. Why am I crying at all? This never happens. John sees and slowly walks towards me. “What’s wrong?”​ 
I burst out about my family, and how I miss them, and how I want to go back, and how much I hate being underground, and… ​ 
“You’re doing the ‘and’ thing again, but it’s all right,” John says. “I was depressed when I was alone too.”​ 
I almost start to say how this is different, that it’s on another scale of loneliness, but I clamp my mouth. I’ve talked too much this week. Too much to make John puke. I stop crying. It’s almost midnight, so I start to head towards B139. John’s base. It’s only thirty minutes from here where we are, and it has light. Another topic, another accomplishment.​ 
We are in Literealm. ​ 
A flashback to yesterday is starting to come now… ​ 
---​ 
We were trekking by foot, slowly but surely going to ‘B139’, where John said that he’d come from. We’d been traveling for almost a week, and we were starting to run out of food. “Are we there yet?” I would ask, over and over again. ​ 
I’d also ask, “Are we going to make it?” because I thought that we wouldn’t. We’d been saving up our food, but we now had no choice but to eat. Our lips were chapped, and we had gurgling stomachs. ​ 
But every time, he would say, “We’re getting there. We _will_ get there. Don’t worry.” ​ 
Minutes passed, then hours, then days. I half-crawled, half-walked, half-prayed my way to John’s. He was, not surprisingly, faring much better than me. He had a smile on his face and was walking briskly. He only had an impatient look every time I had to stop. I was beginning to tell he almost regretted him bringing me. But of course, that would’ve hurt his good being and made him guilty of just leaving me there.​ 
On Day 5 or 6 of the long crossing trek and when I thought I was just about to give up and lay there I saw a white haze in the distance. Could it be? ​ 
John Riley was great at reading minds involuntarily. “We’re almost there.”​ 
I felt adrenaline rush through me. This was it! Light at last! John sees my suddenly energetic face and grins. “Race you there!”​ 
Of course, John won, but that wasn’t important. The truth was here. It was right in front of me, after almost a week. ​ 
We were in Literealm, and getting closer to John’s base. Base 139.​ 
*WRITING FORUM EXCLUSIVE NOTE!- This is NOT the end of Week 2's journal entry. I decided that this was a good place to stop the chapter. More later.*​


----------



## garza (Oct 13, 2010)

We hope so. Please do keep going.


----------



## joonho1 (Oct 14, 2010)

*Week 2- Continued (from last post)*

I’m writing the whole experience in a few paragraphs, but it was so much longer than that. I wrote it like that because I want to move on to another matter than happened just about now. But I’ll get to that tomorrow…​ 
---​ 
It’s day 13. Already more than twelve days have passed, and my initial confusion is still lingering on since day one. ​ 
I’ve noticed that my journal entries have been getting longer and longer. I hope it stays that way, because I sort of like writing in this journal now. It keeps me busy and I have something to do, whenever I’m not taking long walks between bases and collecting whatever workable stuff I can find.​ 
I’ve also noticed that I have way too many things to talk about. I hope I can cram it all on these pieces of paper.​ 
So now, I’m at Base 139. It’s actually one of the best bases around. John’s a really good ‘home improvement’ person, or should I say ‘base improvement’ person? It’s actually very comfy and nice to live in. Out to my right (on the compass, it’s east, but that doesn’t really matter), there is an upgraded pad that John and managed to elevate on one part, so that the padding actually resembles the shape of a flat bed. Next to it is a small homemade shelf with many small items and trinkets on it. “Darn it! Someone stole some of my stuff again,” John said in dismay. Let that be a lesson to me- many stealers lurk the bases.​ 
“You’ve got a pretty nice place here,” I had said once I had seen B139.​ 
His permanent items are stacked on the edge of the base. His box is near the foot of his ‘bed’. At the center, there is an actual wooden chair, some writing utensils, a few knives, various amounts of food, and stacks and stacks of small gadgets. It seems to me that small items are abundant here.​ 
“Years and years of searching and gathering will get you this,” John says proudly. “Even stealers know that they know better to touch this stuff. You got to respect some bases, and this is one of them.” I realize that this base is probably one of the best bases in the whole of Twist, other than the GBs. I suddenly feel honored by John’s presence. Was I just lucky that I met this person, or was it fate?​ 
Another set of metallic objects catch my eyes. Two pistols are near the chair. I am afraid again, but only temporarily. I tell John about the pistols. ​ 
“Don’t worry, Daniel,” John replies. “They’re not loaded, and I keep them only for protection purposes.” I breathe a sigh of relief. After some more admiring, I am ready to leave. John says that he has something special to show me, but it’s quite a while away. Fortunately, we are much better armed. I begin to see John Riley as an old partner, a friend that would never leave you. Once I understand this godforsaken place more, I think that we’ll become a good team.​ 
In conclusion, I have one thing to say- I may not be here for a short while, or maybe not even a long while, but I swear that I’m going to have a base like John’s sooner or later. And that’s a fact.​


----------



## fat bob (Oct 15, 2010)

Weird and delightful, I'm enjoying this!


----------



## joonho1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you 

I went over the entire thing, and I have many errors I still need to fix. Some parts, because I'm the author of the story and know what's going to happen, know that if I go on, some parts will not make sense, so I have to rewrite or add on some parts. As a result, this place will get slightly messy.

I have decided to open up a new thread when I finish *Week 3- Exploration, Discovery, and Maps *(Spoiler?). I hope that's in the next couple of days. Expect a long chapter.


----------



## joonho1 (Oct 19, 2010)

I've revamped the whole parts from Day Three to Day Six. It's not much, but might be worth a reread...? 

It's almost done. I'm very busy this week so I can't write too much. But the ideas are never changing.


----------

